# Working hours in Trade occupation



## jnybrahma (Jun 10, 2010)

hi
I am in graduate visa 485 and working as cook in Italian Restrautrant. I am going to apply PR by end of this year. I have done commericial cookery course in Australia. I have confusion regarding working hours. I want to know how many working hours per week I have to show in my work experience which can be count as full time job by immigration dept.
Is there any criteria which say that much work hours is minimum required per week to fullfill one year work experience.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

jnybrahma said:


> hi
> I am in graduate visa 485 and working as cook in Italian Restrautrant. I am going to apply PR by end of this year. I have done commericial cookery course in Australia. I have confusion regarding working hours. I want to know how many working hours per week I have to show in my work experience which can be count as full time job by immigration dept.
> Is there any criteria which say that much work hours is minimum required per week to fullfill one year work experience.


20 hours/week minimum is the requirement.
Skilled - Independent (Residence) visa (subclass 885) for details.
Have you considered an employer sponsor visa if employer is agreeable?
Employer Sponsored Workers - Workers - Visas & Immigration


----------

